# Ford 1200 - HELP!



## Ford1200 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all! My family owns an old Ford 1200 tractor (1980-1985) which has been with us since new. It's used to cut grass using the rotar blades on the back and tow a small trailer with it's tow bar. It's not a fancy tractor but it's part of the furniture at our place! A year or so ago it was taken off to a local dealer here in Scotland UK to be repaired as the tractor kept cutting out whilst in use. They came back to us with the diagnosis that diesel was being pumped into the oil sump but the garage said that they have checked all pumps which seem to be working fine so they have absolutely no idea what is wrong with it! It really is a great machine and has been with me through my childhood so getting it back in use would be fantastic! Any input or refferals to specialists that could be able to help here in the UK would be great! 

Thanks, J Macdonald.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Diesels normally cut out because they are starving for fuel. 

First thing to check is the fuel cap - make certain that it is vented, so that the tank does not get vacuum-locked as the engine draws fuel from the tank. A plugged fuel cap vent will allow the engine to run for a while, and then cause it to cut out due to insufficient fuel supply.

Fords normally have a fuel screen that is attached to the tank shut-off valve and sits up inside the tank. BUT, this is a Shibaura (Japanese Mfg.) tractor, which differs completely from Ford standards. I do not see this screen on any of the attached diagrams of fuel system components. You do have a filter that sits inside a bowl under the fuel tank. See item #29 on the "fuel tank and related parts" diagram. A plugged screen or filter will allow the engine to run for a while, and then cause it to cut out due to insufficient fuel supply.

I once had a blockage in a fuel line (looked like wadded-up spider web) that caused the engine cut out after running for a while.

If you cannot find anything that would limit fuel flow, I would give the fuel system and extended flow test (15-20 minutes) into a clean bucket to see if the flow rate subsides with time (disconnect the line at the inlet to the injection pump for the flow test).


----------

